# Delta Sky Miles Points/Miles Transfer Bonus



## x3 skier (Jun 10, 2008)

Delta is currently running the transfer bonus from AMEX Membership Rewards to Delta. Bonus is 20%. Transfer 50000 points, get 60000 Miles, Transfer 10000, get 12000.

Cheers


----------



## ArBravesFan (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there a website or link that describes this offer?

Thanks!


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's the link I found on Flyer Talk.

https://www.delta.com/skymiles/ways...ers/transfer_miles_lto/rewardsbonus/index.jsp

I had no problem registering.

Cheers


----------



## dmharris (Jun 13, 2008)

Sweet!  Thanks!


----------

